# Crabbing after the storm



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys, we had to delay our trip by a week and a half, so now we are going to leave tomorrow and be there until Sunday. We may fish, although the tides are going to be a chore with a few other things we have going. Probably only going to be able to get out for the afternoon tide each day, and Thursday looks like a washout, so we will probably be :beer:.
I have found a few places I want to try, but have a question, how do you think the storm will affect the crabbing? With only two days now because of the storm, we are thinking of leaving the rods at home and just crab, IF the storm won't shut them down.
Any help would be great.

Oh also, I know this is subjective, but what is your favorite Mexican restaurant in the area?


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

1. i wouldnt leave the rods at home, you know, just in case. 
2. not too sure about the crabbing. i dont do enough of it to know how a storm will affect them, if at all.
3. el cerro grande if you want a cheaper mexican place, abuelo's if you want more of a "classy", "authentic" place.


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> 1. i wouldnt leave the rods at home, you know, just in case.
> 2. not too sure about the crabbing. i dont do enough of it to know how a storm will affect them, if at all.
> 3. el cerro grande if you want a cheaper mexican place, abuelo's if you want more of a "classy", "authentic" place.


Thank you Cochese,
I already decided that I couldn't leave the rods behind after making my post.:redface:...the Mrs. enjoys fishing too, so maybe we will break it up some depending on the weather.
Thank you for the advice on Mexican food, we love it, and anytime we travel we try to seek out the local favorite, funny thing, last January we were in Phoenix for a week, and tried all of the supposed great restaurants, none of them compared to some we have found up and down the east coast. I suppose we have enough nights there to try them both, thank you.

I thought at first being a yankee, no one would help me.......but just to let "ya'll" know, ifn you decide to do that again, I am with you guys...

One last question, are any of the piers ok for fishing at low tide? If there is a chance for that, I will be spending some time doing that for sure, maybe stop by and buy you and Skink a beer.:beer:

Thanks again Cochese!! See ya'll in a day or so.


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

:beer::beer:i would not leave my rods at home, not sure on the crabs but i heard they have plenty at the pink pony


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Cheeses' picks


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

NHLivefreeordie said:


> Thank you Cochese,
> One last question, are any of the piers ok for fishing at low tide? If there is a chance for that, I will be spending some time doing that for sure, maybe stop by and buy you and Skink a beer.:beer:


Sorry but i will have to let someone else chime in about the best low tide pier fishing. i like the sand.


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> Sorry but i will have to let someone else chime in about the best low tide pier fishing. i like the sand.


We both have surf rods as well, I was just thinking that low tide on the sand would be futile, looking from Google Earth, some of those piers down there look to get pretty far out, just wondering if there is anything around at low tide, and if there is fishable water then, of course I could be completely wrong about the surf being bad at low tide, I have never fished Myrtle before, so I don't know.


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

Cochese, You are THE MAN, the advice on Abeulos was right on. We ate there tonight and thought it was outstanding. Got here a little late because of all the weather we had to drive through, almost got taken out by an 18 wheeler in Richmond, his bumper was OVER my hood, about 6 inches from the windshield, %@&*%[email protected]%#. 
Did a little touring around trying to get my bearings, we are on the 19th floor of the Patricia Grand, and earlier you could hear the wind howling THROUGH the sliding glass store to the balcony.
Stopped at Walmart, got our licenses, and some chicken necks and wings for the crab traps. All they had for bait was frozen, hope we can find some fresh shrimp for fishing.
Will try to get some crabbing done tomorrow, and hopefully by Saturday get some fishing in.
Thanks guys.


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

caught three crabs in MI on the line during the storm Tue/Wed, hope you can catch all of those little bait robbers out of there.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

NH
glad you liked abuelo's. i love it. do any good crabbing yet?


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

We are heading out in a short while, the weather put us a little behind, plus we had a tour to take yesterday. Yep, we are going to be back often, we bought timeshare at the Wyndham, so today starts an adventure of discovery, since we will be back at least 5 weeks a year now.
Hit Carraba's for dinner, that was real good. Found the pier someone suggested for crabbing, looks good, hope they are decent size, and it looks like tomorrow, we will hit both high tides.
Thanks again Cochese, we will have to hook up next time we are down, I owe ya buddy:beer:


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you to all you guys for the good advice, especially Cochese.
We caught lots of crabs from the pier at the end of Pine Ave in Myrtle, but only 3 keepers,..so we released them. I also had something on the rod, that put up a great fight before it shook the hook, I was casting a white twister tail and bouncing it of the bottom against the incoming tide. I did get a brief look at a silver sided fish, that had real decent girth, it was shortly after that sighting that he shook the hook, but it was fun while it lasted, maybe a minute or two.
We will be back in the spring, since we have the timeshare now, I will try to get down at different intervals to check out the fishing.
Thanks guys, and thanks Myrtle Beach for all the hospitality.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

never been to Abuela's ( that's "grandma's" BTW) but you should definitely go down to Prosser's BBQ shack on the north end of Murrel's Inlet for some good eats. 

southern all the way, good stuff!

jerry


----------



## NHLivefreeordie (Oct 25, 2009)

JerryB said:


> never been to Abuela's ( that's "grandma's" BTW) but you should definitely go down to Prosser's BBQ shack on the north end of Murrel's Inlet for some good eats.
> 
> southern all the way, good stuff!
> 
> jerry


Next trip we will do just that, thanks for the tip. I really like it down there, and I can tell you, that " Southern Hospitality " is for real. It was almost uncomfortable for us cold hearted yankees at first, everyone seems so nice.


----------

